# What kind of Labeotropheus Fuelleborni is this????



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone know what type of Fuelleborni this is? :-?

I have looked through books and on the internet, high and low and cant seem to find any with similar color. Any help or information anyone could give would be greatly appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Unless it's wild caught or you know the lineage I'm not sure you can put a location to it.
Really nice looking fish though :thumb:


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

It looks like one of my fish, but its a Labeotropheus Trewavasae Chilumba Red. I have to agree with bulldog7 though, its going to be hard to say which location ur fish comes from.

Heres a photo of my fish....almost the same coloration:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

That is a really nice looking one...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's a beautiful fish, but unless you know a locale when you buy it, you're never going to be able to pin it down with any certainty.


----------



## Exiled (Dec 26, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL! I'd say you have one _very_ nice specimen of L. trewavasae


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree, L. trewavasae.


----------



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

IDK. It was sold as L. Fuelleborni and *** never seen a Trewavasae as tall and thick as this guy. Even when i bought him as a little one he was alot taller then any of the Trewavasaes for sale at the shop but looked same as the other Fuellebornis they had. Usually the Trewavasaes *** seen are alot more long and slender with a generally slim look. Maybe mine looks slim because of the downward angle i used when shooting to eliminate the flash reflection from the pic. Anyways thanks for the suggestions. :thumb:


----------



## Exiled (Dec 26, 2003)

Well, whichever he is... I'm jealous. He's stunning. :drooling:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks like the typical fuelleborni body shape, not trewavasae! :thumb:

How big is this one?


----------



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

Right now hes about 3" - 3.25". *** had him since he was 1.75". He was the brightest and boldest in the tank and at such a small size! I was really impressed and knew i had to get him. 

Thanks for all the complements everyone.  I knew i wouldnt get a for sure answer but was hoping his unusual coloration would lend itself to a certain locale or at least get me kinda close. Anyways thanks for the interest!


----------

